# Name for my hermanns?



## chazzlezz (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi! 
I'm adopting 2 hermanns, one male, one female and both are 7 years old.
They have always lived together before and there have never been any aggression I'm told.
I'm totally in love with the names Wilbur and Dudley for the male but have no idea what to call the female!
The male is 6 inches long and the female 8 inches long.
I'll post a pic when I get them home but I'd love to hear some suggestions?
Thanks guys!
Charlotte-Louise
Xxx


----------



## Snowywood (Oct 22, 2012)

I love the name Dudley! My latest Hermann was going to be called Hermione, but other half had trouble saying the name lol, so that's a suggestion. So I went with Hetty. Google baby names, I get loads of ideas


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Oct 22, 2012)

My dalmatian Hermann's are all named after flowers and plants (Lilly, Tulip, Rose, Violet, Sage and Timothy.) My Eastern Hermann's are named after rocks (Petra, Zelda, Opal, Micah, and Slate.) My Westerns have Italian names (Luisa, Chiara, Zoe, Luca, Appolonia. ) I like to go with themes.


----------



## Snowywood (Oct 25, 2012)

Have you decided on any names yet?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 25, 2012)

If you name the boy Wilbur, you should name the girl Charlotte


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 25, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> If you name the boy Wilbur, you should name the girl Charlotte



Love those names!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 25, 2012)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> > If you name the boy Wilbur, you should name the girl Charlotte
> ...



I do to, until I realized that the OP's name is Charlotte... that would be weird, wouldn't it?


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 25, 2012)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> My dalmatian Hermann's are all named after flowers and plants (Lilly, Tulip, Rose, Violet, Sage and Timothy.) My Eastern Hermann's are named after rocks (Petra, Zelda, Opal, Micah, and Slate.) My Westerns have Italian names (Luisa, Chiara, Zoe, Luca, Appolonia. ) I like to go with themes.



Those are nice! :O I love all them


----------



## stehowarth (Oct 25, 2012)

What about Herman


----------



## karleyreed (Oct 25, 2012)

Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 25, 2012)

karleyreed said:


> Bonnie and Clyde



I like this one too! Bert and Ernie?


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 25, 2012)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Love those names!



Me too


----------



## chazzlezz (Oct 26, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> If you name the boy Wilbur, you should name the girl Charlotte



Haha my name is Charlotte! Xxx


I think it will be Wilbur for the lad and still have no idea for the girl ðŸ˜±
My brother wants to call her Cookie but I'm not to sure as it doesn't really go with Wilbur!!!! Cxxx


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 28, 2012)

Daphne


----------



## chazzlezz (Oct 28, 2012)

Definitely Wilbur for the boy but still stuck on the girl!!
Hahahaha
Thanks guys


----------

